# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays



## WingsofFury (24 Dec 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just a small note from a civvie wishing everyone in this particular board a very Merry Christasmas and a happy Holidays.




CF-18 Demo Team Historic Flight by Attila Papp Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Dec 2014)

And to you and yours!   :christmas happy:


----------



## tango22a (24 Dec 2014)

Ditto!!


tango22a


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2014)

Hope Santa's good to everyone!

 :subbies:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Dec 2014)

Baaahhhh, Humbug :gloomy:


----------



## Old EO Tech (24 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas to all on Army.ca


----------



## TCM621 (24 Dec 2014)

Here's to everyone who is stuck on duty or overseas this Christmas. Merry Xmas.  Happy non denominational holiday season, etc.


----------



## cupper (24 Dec 2014)

All the best to you and yours during the Holiday Season.  :christmas happy:

Hope Santa finds you all Warm Well and Safe, and those who can't be home at this time of year We will be thinking of you, and raise a toast to you. :subbies:

And for those of you who may be feeling down for whatever reason, we're all here for you as well. Merry Christmas!!

And to Recceguy: Here's hoping Santa brings you something to fill your stockings.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Dec 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> All the best to you and yours during the Holiday Season.  :christmas happy:
> 
> Hope Santa finds you all Warm Well and Safe, and those who can't be home at this time of year We will be thinking of you, and raise a toast to you. :subbies:
> 
> ...



Looks like a lampshade. I can wear it on my head. :blotto:


----------



## GAP (24 Dec 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Looks like a lampshade. I can wear it on my head. :blotto:



well............that's one approach......just sayin'...... ;D

Merry Christmas


----------



## JoeDos (24 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas, and happy holidays too all!


----------



## BorisK (24 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone. : )


----------



## kratz (24 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas & a great 2015 for everyone.  :snowman:


----------



## cryco (25 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas to all and I hope someone here has a white Christmas.


----------



## V_I_Lenin (25 Dec 2014)

Everyone pulling shift on Operations and in Duty Centers; those working in Emergency Services or keeping the roads clear and the lights on...

Hope you had a peaceful one! :subbies:


----------



## Bass ackwards (25 Dec 2014)

Merrry Christmas everyone.
All the best in 2015.


----------



## JoeDos (25 Dec 2014)

I think 2015 is going to be my most challenging year, Basic in less then a month, and after basic is my occupational training. 


Hope you all are enjoying your holidays, and have a fantastic New Year!


----------



## ShadyBrah (25 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone. Feels more like spring but hey, I'll take the gifts. I wish everyone the best next year!


----------

